# Curt Daniel's History and Theology of Calvinism



## panicbird

Has anyone listened to this 75-tape series? It is available from the Mount Olive Tape Library. Is it any good?

Here are the tapes:
1. What is Calvinism? 
2. Augustine and Pre-Calvinism
3. The Reformation 
4. John Calvin
5. The Spread of Calvinism 
6. The Synod of Dordt
7. The Puritans 
8. The Westminster Assembly
9. Covenant Theology 
10. High Calvinism
11. Amyraldianism 
12. Calvinistic Antinomianism
13. Hyper-Calvinism 
14. Eighteenth Century Calvinism
15. Edwards and New England Calvinism 
16. The Princeton Theology
17. Nineteenth Century Calvinism 
18. Calvinistic Baptist
19. Dutch Calvinism 
20. Calvinistic Philosophy
21. The Theonomy Movement 
22. Neo-Orthodoxy
23. Twentieth Century British Calvinism 
24. Twentieth Century American Calvinism
25. The Sovereignty of God 
26. Predestination
27. Foreknowledge 
28. Objections to Predestination
29. The Providence of God 
30. The Will of God
31. Divine Sovereignty 
32. Prayer and the Sovereignty of God
33. The Glory of God 
34. The Origin of Sin
35. Providence and the Problem of Evil 
36. Original Sin
37. Total Depravity 
38. The Bondage of the Will
39. Total Depravity &amp; Human Responsibility 
40. Unconditional Election
41. The Election of Grace 
42. Election and Foreknowledge
43. Election in Christ 
44. Objections to Election
45. The Destiny of the Elect 
46. The Doctrine of Election
47. The Doctrine of Reprobation 
48. The Hardening of the Reprobate
49. The Destiny of the Reprobate 
50. Relation of Election &amp; Reprobation
51. The Order of the Decrees 
52. The Election of Angels
53. The Election of Dying Infants 
54. The Destiny of the Unevangelized
55. The Covenant of Redemption 
56. Active &amp; Passive Obedience (Christ)
57. The Extent of the Atonement 
58. Limited Atonement
59. Objections to Limited Atonement 
60. Irresistible Grace
61. The New Birth 
62. The Gift of Faith
63. The Order of Salvation 
64. Common Grace
65. Preservation of the Saints 
66. Preservation of the Saints
67. Objections to Eternal Security 
68. The Reformed Doctrine of Scripture
69. The Two Natures of Christ 
70. The Reformed Doctrine of the Church
71. The Reformed Doctrine of Communion 
72. Reformed Evangelism
73. Practical Implications of Calvinism 
74. The Future of Calvinism
75. An Introduction to Calvinism

He also has a huge syllabus available with the same title. Has anyone had a look at that?

Lon


----------



## TertiumQuid

I am a little familiar with this author- He is an advocate of the view that the later Reformers are at odds with John Calvin. According to Daniel, Calvin did not believe in limited atonement, but rather taught a universal atonement. 

This makes me a little suspicious of reading his work. 

God Bless,
James


----------



## DocTrinsograce

As a personal acquaintence of Curt Daniel, I can vouch for the character of the man. He clearly exhibits the fruit of the Spirit. If he is in error, it is, asuredly, not gross error. javascript:emoticon(':wr50:')
Wr50


----------



## RickyReformed

I have the 5 set series available at WordMP3. I really, really liked his series on the history of the Reformation. About the only thing I found objectionable was a statement like Knox or Zwingli (can't remember which) "invented Covenant theology in order to defend infant baptism". Now that I think about, that's rather inflammatory! Perhaps, he said something like "some people say Knox (or Zwingli) invented Covenant theology to defend infant baptism". It's been a while since I listened to the series, perhaps I wasn't as reformed as I am now. I would still recommend the series. He has one section where he compares the differences between Lutheran theology and Covenant theology. Curt Daniel's godliness does come through; I especially liked his prayer at the beginning of the series - something like "Lord, let us follow the Reformers where they follow you, and may we follow the scriptures whenever they depart from scriptures." Who can object to that?


----------



## Learner

George M. Ella takes Curt Daniel to task . In reviewing a book edited by Michael Haykin : " The Life and Thought of John Gill " , Daniel is the author of Chapter 7 ; " John Gill and Calvinistic Antinomianism " . According to Ella C. D. makes some wrong inferences and doesn't know theology very well for an accomplished theologian .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I believe Curt Daniels did/does have a business called "Good Books." Does anyone have info on how to obtain a catalogue, if one is still available?


----------



## polemic_turtle

I've been listening to this fellow's series on Calvinism and have been practically _entranced_! I love this series, even though he beats up on poor Dr. Gill as often as he thinks to. 

I love just the comprehensiveness of the study; for example, while I'd heard of Kyuper, I'd never heard of Herman Bavinck in any depth at all. I like it when people refer back to books and give brief coverage of them because I like to know what I'm getting into when I start a book, for, as you well know, the amount of books worth reading is astounding and there are even more that aren't worth the time of day.

So, I thought I'd see if y'all'd spoken on this fellow before I started another thread about him and inadvertently found myself breaking through the proverbial museum glass in an attempt to resurrect a topic long dead! Hopefully the thread is long beyond "stinking" and some people are not still weary of it. :-\

Note: This series of lectures is available for free @ SermonAudio.com: link.

[Edited on 3-26-2006 by polemic_turtle]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I believe Curt Daniels did/does have a business called "Good Books." Does anyone have info on how to obtain a catalogue, if one is still available?



Curt Daniel's Good Books


----------



## Arch2k

I am on my second go-around for this series, and I find most of it very helpful. I would caution that the series in places has a very baptistic tint to it (which is to be expected) but leads to "interesting" lenses by which Daniels' interprets Calvinistic history.

For example:

1. Daniels' quotes the majority opinion amongst the Reformers/Puritans is that children dying in infancy will automatically go to heaven (he believes in an age of accountability.

2. He has a critique of "high Calvinism" that is a little imbalanced In my humble opinion, with regards to supralapsarianism etc. 

3. Takes a Stonehouse/Murray view of the free offer of the gospel (see C. Matthew McMahon's The Two Wills of God for a great treatment of the subject).

and a few other things. As I said, for the most part the series is helpful, and would recommend people listen to it, or buy the book.


----------



## polemic_turtle

He did seem rather dogmatic about infant salvation, or, I should say, more _certain_ than what most other people seem to have said to me. Maybe it's mainstream opinion, but I'm not aware of whether or not that be so. I hope it's so. ;-)

Here's an EXCELLENT sermon sort of on the subject by a Free Church of Scotland minister: "Why does God create disabled people?"

[Edited on 3-26-2006 by polemic_turtle]


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I've known Curt since the mid 1980s but I cannot recall how we met. Possibly via David Lachman from whom I started buying books in late 1983? Curt may have been selling books locally and that is how met. Curt is from Dallas originally if I recall rightly. Not in much touch but on occasion when I need something he has for sale, since he moved away years ago. His bound photocopy reprints are miles better than SWRB's. They are bound like a library would do it. ie heavy cloth quality binding.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Oh, I meant to add, that I've never listened to Curt on tape; but he has a good speaking voice, conversationally at least. And very knowledgeable if not correct in all his views.


----------



## Arch2k

That's good to know Chris. I have learned alot from his series, and that is why I am on my second time listening to them.

I'm glad to know that his books are good quality, because there are a few that I would like to purchase someday including _The Riches of God´s Love unto the Vessells of Mercy, Consistent with His Absolute Hatred or Reprobation of the Vessells of Wrath._ by William Twisse. 

That has to be the best title ever written for a book!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I like Rutherford's _A Survey of the Spirituall Antichrist. Opening the Secrets of Familisme and Antinomianisme in the Antichristian Doctrine of John Saltmarsh, and Will. Del, the Present Preachers of the Army Now in England, and of Robert Town, Tob. Crisp, H. Denne, Eaton, and Others. In Which Is Revealed the Rise and Spring of Antinomians, Familists, Libertines, Swenck-feldians, Enthysiasts, &c._ (London: Andrew Crooke, 1648).
Right down to the _&c._


> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> That's good to know Chris. I have learned alot from his series, and that is why I am on my second time listening to them.
> 
> I'm glad to know that his books are good quality, because there are a few that I would like to purchase someday including _The Riches of God´s Love unto the Vessells of Mercy, Consistent with His Absolute Hatred or Reprobation of the Vessells of Wrath._ by William Twisse.
> 
> That has to be the best title ever written for a book!


----------

